# Lyme Disease - help!



## Erica Boling (Jun 17, 2008)

My 21 month old Malinois tested negative for Lyme back in December. Approximately 4 weeks ago, he tested positive on the SNAP test. I did not get any levels at that time. The vet just said he was positive. This week I had the C6 test given and received the results today. The level that one wants should be under 30. Bacci's level is 171, after having already been on doxy for a month. The vet said to keep him on meds for another 4 weeks and retest to see if the levels are the same or drop at all. I'm freaking out because, to me, going from a level of 30 to 171 seems like it's not good at all....

Are there any vets on here who can help explain to me what exactly 171 means? How bad is this? There have been some on/off signs of Pano since fall 2010, and the vet said that the symptoms do not sound like Lyme. Other than occasional soreness in the legs, there have been no other symptoms that are indicative of Lyme. The Pano symptoms were there before Dec. when his Lyme results were negative.

I've been trying to find information on what these actual numbers mean, but I'm not getting very far. All that I've found is that the C6 level is supposed to be under 30 for dogs who do not have Lyme. Also, are there any dangers of keeping him on doxy for an extended amount of time? I've read in some instances that they recommend chronic cases of Lyme be treated for 4-6 months.

Any and all information greatly appreciated!


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Oh wow, that sucks! I have no advice or knowledge on the subject (tick things, ewwww) but you're both in my thoughts. I hope Bacci recovers, and quickly...


----------



## Erica Boling (Jun 17, 2008)

Anna Kasho said:


> Oh wow, that sucks! I have no advice or knowledge on the subject (tick things, ewwww) but you're both in my thoughts. I hope Bacci recovers, and quickly...


Thanks, Anna. Luckily he is not really symptomatic right now, but I'm worried. Lyme Disease can cause permanent organ / tissue and neurological damage. Hopefully we caught it early. Since he tested negative back in December, it's looking like I might have caught it before it's had a chance to progress and cause any real damage. Usually dogs respond very well to doxy. I've heard of symptoms disappearing just days after going on doxy. So the fact that he's been on doxy for just over 4 weeks and the levels are still so high bothers me.  The high number doesn't necessarily mean that the doxy isn't working. I won't know until we can test again in 4 weeks to compare levels. 

The first test was a simple SNAP test that didn't reveal these numbers. I asked about retesting after we completed the meds, and my vet didn't even acknowledge that the C6 test existed.  If I had known about the C6 test the first time I had him tested, I would have asked for it. Right now, I don't have any numbers to compare. All I know is that his levels are very high right now.

I read that there is a connection between Lyme and renal failure in dogs. Just left a message w/the vet to see if we should run a urinalysis, just to be safe. If he thinks it's not necessary, I'm going to insist that we do it when he's retested in 4 weeks. 

Again, I'm lucky in that Bacci is acting totally fine. A number of dogs have Lyme and are never symptomatic.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

This is weird, I have heard more cases of dogs getting really sick and finding out its lyme and others testing and realizing they have lyme more in the last few months than ever before. A few cases were humans got it as well. A good friend of mine is losing his fight with lyme and doing the non FDA approved treatment and getting decent results, but the virus is in his brain and he is losing it. Very weird!!!


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

There's a yahoo tick list I'll try to find the reference for. The Merck manual doxy dosage isn't high enough. Also, you also need to do it for much longer. If you've already had it come back, some would say 8 weeks or longer. My dog tolerated the capsule form [hycelate] much better than the tablets. There's also information regarding Cats Claw and/or Samento. I've had mine on Cat's Claw after an 8 week Doxy regimen. Along with her other supplements, we've gone almost a year without it not coming back. I hear its best to hit it hard and long with the first infection. If they reinfect, they're more susceptible to it coming back. As long as you are running the panels, I'd make sure all the other tick borne diseases are excluded which the SNAP doesn't test for. There's one that Doxycycline doesn't work for but I can't remember what it is.



Terrasita


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Jody Butler said:


> This is weird, I have heard more cases of dogs getting really sick and finding out its lyme and others testing and realizing they have lyme more in the last few months than ever before. A few cases were humans got it as well. A good friend of mine is losing his fight with lyme and doing the non FDA approved treatment and getting decent results, but the virus is in his brain and he is losing it. Very weird!!!


It's because nobody wants to hurt bambi or shoot squirrels and people trap mice with humane traps to be released.

There's more deer living in the city I'm in now than in the boonies where I grew up.


----------



## Erica Boling (Jun 17, 2008)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> It's because nobody wants to hurt bambi or shoot squirrels and people trap mice with humane traps to be released.
> 
> There's more deer living in the city I'm in now than in the boonies where I grew up.


Yeah, I think I feel a bit differently about Bambi now! LOL People feed the deer right next to the field where Bacci picked up the ticks.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Erica Boling said:


> My 21 month old Malinois tested negative for Lyme back in December. Approximately 4 weeks ago, he tested positive on the SNAP test. I did not get any levels at that time. The vet just said he was positive. This week I had the C6 test given and received the results today. The level that one wants should be under 30. Bacci's level is 171, after having already been on doxy for a month. The vet said to keep him on meds for another 4 weeks and retest to see if the levels are the same or drop at all. I'm freaking out because, to me, going from a level of 30 to 171 seems like it's not good at all....
> 
> Are there any vets on here who can help explain to me what exactly 171 means? How bad is this? There have been some on/off signs of Pano since fall 2010, and the vet said that the symptoms do not sound like Lyme. Other than occasional soreness in the legs, there have been no other symptoms that are indicative of Lyme. The Pano symptoms were there before Dec. when his Lyme results were negative.
> 
> ...


This may sound silly, but what did the pathology report say it means? Did you guys do the radiographs to see if there was pano on top of Lyme (totally possible)?


----------



## Erica Boling (Jun 17, 2008)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> This may sound silly, but what did the pathology report say it means? Did you guys do the radiographs to see if there was pano on top of Lyme (totally possible)?


I saw 3 different vets over a period of time, and all three felt certain he had Pano. They all three felt there was no need to do x-rays and said it would be a waste of money. I never did get x-rays taken. Since I was nervous about sedating him just to confirm Pano, I never pushed the issue. Because of his temperament, size, etc., they said they would have to definitely sedate him to do the x-rays. I know that some dogs get it done without sedation. When the first Lyme test came back negative, I felt confident with the Pano diagnosis. He could definitely have Pano on top of the Lyme.

171 is extremely high... However, it is possible that the Doxy is working and the levels are lowering. We just don't know because I didn't get the C6 test done the first time he tested positive. We only did the SNAP test the first time. That was about 4 weeks ago.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Get his hips x-rayed, I believe a litter mate had hip problems. Not sure but almost positive it was that litter.

By the way I just had 2 dogs test positive for Lyme last week. No symptoms, but 1 at 10 and the other inthe 60's.

Seems very little as actuall known about Lyme


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Erica Boling said:


> ... 171 is extremely high... However, it is possible that the Doxy is working and the levels are lowering. We just don't know because I didn't get the C6 test done the first time he tested positive. We only did the SNAP test the first time. That was about 4 weeks ago.



There's a table here http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2223868/
that I can't link you directly to .... you need to scroll down to "Table 1."



I read on some forum a post about treating a GSD with C6 results of over 400. I'll try to find it.

Also, have you seen this? http://www.caberfeidh.com/Lyme.htm


----------



## Randy Allen (Apr 18, 2008)

Lymes.....first time I heard it from a vet I freaked too.
They have a tendency to make it an over heated urgent big deal.

That isn't to understate it can be an ugly end if all goes badly. However with reasonable monitoring it 'generally' is not a big problem for dogs to deal with.
The last studies I looked at found that well over 80% of dogs that have Lymes never show any symptoms or have any under laying issues that have been thrown about as a 'big cause' of concern without, note without, in any interdiction at all.

The C6.
Yes it is a good measure on how the dog is dealing with the disease, because let's be clear, once the dog has the vile disease, it has it. The dog will never be rid of it, but not to worry the dogs immune system deals with it a lot better then we humans do. 
But forget the snap test inless your testing for something else, the dog will always be positive for Lymes from now to the day it dies. The C6 though tells you how the dog is handling it.
After the Dox helps the dog knock back the virus, wait for 2 or 3 months then do another C6 to check on how the dog is dealing with the disease. Let his immune system do it's job.

Lymes isn't that big of a thing for a large large majority for dogs that have no other under laying issues.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Randy Allen said:


> ..... the dog will always be positive for Lymes from now to the day it dies. The C6 though tells you how the dog is handling it. After the Dox helps the dog knock back the virus, wait for 2 or 3 months then do another C6 to check on how the dog is dealing with the disease. Let his immune system do it's job. ...


I have seen this 2-3 month recommendation somewhere, followed be a second retest at 6 months.





eta

Found that dog I read about with C6 result over 400:

http://shepherdcentral.com/a/c6-lyme-disease-blood-test_post1303.html
second post


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

[email protected]

Okay, the above is about the best resource for tick borne disease I found. I thought it was Yahoo but its AppleEase


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Vet has similar opinion http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rcwKu3RgC6g&feature=youtube_gdata_player


Randy Allen said:


> Lymes.....first time I heard it from a vet I freaked too.
> They have a tendency to make it an over heated urgent big deal.
> 
> That isn't to understate it can be an ugly end if all goes badly. However with reasonable monitoring it 'generally' is not a big problem for dogs to deal with.
> ...


----------



## Erica Boling (Jun 17, 2008)

Thank you! Those charts were very informative. Appears that I might not expect to see a lot of change for the next 3-6 months, even when treated. They say a 50% decrease in the number is very good and what you want, and some of those dogs took 3-6 months when treated to drop to that level. 

Interesting to see the 12 month levels on the dogs that were not treated.



Connie Sutherland said:


> There's a table here http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2223868/
> that I can't link you directly to .... you need to scroll down to "Table 1."
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Erica Boling (Jun 17, 2008)

Thank you Randy. I needed to hear this. You can easily find such horrible things written about the disease, and then you really don't hear about those cases where dogs are never symptomatic, get better without treatment, etc. It does appear that we won't get a good sense of what's going on until another few more months. The vet wants to test again in 4 weeks, and I know he won't be giving me any more doxy unless if we test. The first vet wanted Bacci to be on meds for only 3 weeks, and everything I read and heard told me at least 4 weeks. I asked if we should do at least 4 weeks, and he said no. I did end up with enough to last a month, and now a different vet gave me 4 more weeks of doxy. I'll prepare myself, however, to still have high numbers 4 weeks from now.



Randy Allen said:


> Lymes.....first time I heard it from a vet I freaked too.
> They have a tendency to make it an over heated urgent big deal.
> 
> That isn't to understate it can be an ugly end if all goes badly. However with reasonable monitoring it 'generally' is not a big problem for dogs to deal with.
> ...


----------



## Erica Boling (Jun 17, 2008)

Wow! Interesting article! I had no idea how "high" is "high," so it is nice to see other dogs have levels that are a lot higher and be fine. 

Other than showing some SLIGHT issues with possibly Pano, Bacci has shown no symptoms at all. Once he started the doxy, I saw no change at all in his drive, energy, etc. I guess I should be counting my blessings that he hasn't shown some of the typical signs of the disease. The only reason why I had him tested was because a number of dogs where I train turned up positive. When I had him microchipped, I asked the vet to run the test. 

Terrasita, I was trying to find a discussion forum. Thanks! Tim, I didn't think to look for info on YouTube. 




Connie Sutherland said:


> I have seen this 2-3 month recommendation somewhere, followed be a second retest at 6 months.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kara Fitzpatrick (Dec 2, 2009)

Elsa tested positive for lyme, her count was over 800, the highest my vet has ever seen. 
she was treated for a month and I'm retesting her in August. 
She had no symptoms until she was three legged for a about week, but then was fine again. I thought she just pulled a muscle running around like an idiot. 
Then, I decided to donate her blood at my vet clinic, and that's when they found out she was positive for lyme. I'm glad I did.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

I think every dog in NJ test positive for it? isn’t one of those unreliable tests? I wouldn’t sweat it to much all the dogs I seen did well with a round of antibiotics. Ticks are really bad this year. If my dogs and I go in the woods and brush we can come out covered, there have been times I had to drive home in my underwear my clothes were so covered . Its that smaller tick you really can see that carries the disease. My dogs can get up the next day and there can be a pile of small dead deer ticks under them. I think the front line kills them in less than 24 hours but the tick has to be embedded for over 24 hours to possibly pass it on. I been using front line and gone back to spraying the hell out of the dogs with flea and tick spray and myself.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> It's because nobody wants to hurt bambi or shoot squirrels and people trap mice with humane traps to be released.
> 
> There's more deer living in the city I'm in now than in the boonies where I grew up.


 How can you look at Bambi and say that...such a great porn star!


----------



## Terry Berns (Jun 17, 2010)

There are very few facts on Lyme Disease. It is a myth that they need to be embedded for 24 or 48 hours, it depends on the hosts immune system and the location of the tick on the body. The titer does not mean you have Lyme Disease, it means that you've been exposed and your immune system is fighting. Ehrlichosis/Ehrlichia symptoms can be much worse than actual Lyme Disease but is still a tick born illness. Some respond after 2 weeks of treatment, some need 3 months depending on the individuals ability to fight the organism and if their body responds to antibiotics. Some doctors claim to know the facts and some admit there really isn't any one protocol.
I've had 3 horses diagnosed and all three responded to different treatments. Husband had a tick embedded for no more than 4 hours and was confirmed with Lyme. 
White-footed field mice are the main carriers of deer ticks, not deer. I'm contemplating getting chickens, they can eat over 1000 ticks per day.
Hate those f%@$^ suckers!


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Howard Gaines III said:


> How can you look at Bambi and say that...such a great porn star!


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Terry Berns said:


> There are very few facts on Lyme Disease. It is a myth that they need to be embedded for 24 or 48 hours, it depends on the hosts immune system and the location of the tick on the body. The titer does not mean you have Lyme Disease, it means that you've been exposed and your immune system is fighting. Ehrlichosis/Ehrlichia symptoms can be much worse than actual Lyme Disease but is still a tick born illness. Some respond after 2 weeks of treatment, some need 3 months depending on the individuals ability to fight the organism and if their body responds to antibiotics.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info, what you say makes more sense about the time line. I guess you just have a much better chance of getting it the longer the tick is in. I didn’t know what the big “E” words you used meant so I goggled them, read about them and still don’t know what they mean.


----------



## Michele Fleury (Jun 4, 2009)

I had a 9yo Rottie with over 400 C6, no symptoms, found it on annual Heartworm/Lyme Snap test. We treated her with Doxy for a month, she was fine. She lived and worked until she was 12. My Portuguese Water Dog tested positive on snap with no symptoms, with C6 over 300, and treated with doxy for a month and that dog actually tested negative on the following year snap test. I think it has a lot to do with the individual dogs immune system, some fight it better than others.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

I have got it and have had it for years. Shit sucks, bad thing about it is once you got it, you got it. It only gos dormit but never will go away once ya got it, same applies for dogs. Going on doxycyclin or however its spells sucks to, not sure for dogs but you can't go out in direct sun for a period of time because it makes your skin extremely extremely sensitive to UV. When I was finally diagnosed with it I was 3.5 x's the normal titer count and felt like it to. People that have migranes don't know the meaning of a headache. As far as having off days yup you get them to feeling all crappy and weak and shit. Southern doctors don't want to admit to having it in the south, if you think your dog has got it or you got it defently head to NJ or NY or CT, to get a proper diagnose. 

I was mis diagnosed by the idiots down here and if it went much longer I could of ended up get a spinal tap or on IV treatments. ](*,)

Eventually lyme disease attacks the nervous system, we had a mali I remeber years and years ago that ended up getting and eventually loosing motor functions as it got worse. He was mis diagnosed for the longest time if I remember right, because at the time I think the didn't think dogs could get it, not 100% sure on that though because I was just a little wee one, dogs belonged to my parents then.

Long story short if you or your dog got it, find out ASAP because Lyme is alot more nasty then people thinks it is, especially when you find out late in the game remeber once ya got it, you got it, it gos dormit just like cancer does and pops up on ya when ya least want it too.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Harry Keely said:


> I have got it and have had it for years. Shit sucks, bad thing about it is once you got it, you got it. It only gos dormit but never will go away once ya got it, same applies for dogs. Going on doxycyclin or however its spells sucks to, not sure for dogs but you can't go out in direct sun for a period of time because it makes your skin extremely extremely sensitive to UV. When I was finally diagnosed with it I was 3.5 x's the normal titer count and felt like it to. People that have migranes don't know the meaning of a headache. As far as having off days yup you get them to feeling all crappy and weak and shit. Southern doctors don't want to admit to having it in the south, if you think your dog has got it or you got it defently head to NJ or NY or CT, to get a proper diagnose.
> 
> I was mis diagnosed by the idiots down here and if it went much longer I could of ended up get a spinal tap or on IV treatments. ](*,)
> 
> ...


 
Kinda like herpes right? LOL

Actually, I know very much about this now as I was diagnosed with it and a very aggressive form of it, who knows how long I had it, but go back in a few weeks to see if level dropped, I am borderline cathetor in back with AB IV drip.

Doxy is the normal thing they try first on humans, however I skipped that as it was far higher than should of been.....symptoms are routine to other viruses and old age...LOL It was/is affecting my back and seems to be the reason of many things, however I am very much educated and learning alot more as a good friend is on his death bed even with the IV Drip x 6 months........it is very minor if you treat it that way, if you just say...oh well...it may come back and kick you in the ass!!


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Jody Butler said:


> Kinda like herpes right? LOL
> 
> Actually, I know very much about this now as I was diagnosed with it and a very aggressive form of it, who knows how long I had it, but go back in a few weeks to see if level dropped, I am borderline cathetor in back with AB IV drip. I had 3 flare ups last year and one was dead summer, I was pissed and a convict of doxy, sucked royally.
> 
> Doxy is the normal thing they try first on humans, however I skipped that as it was far higher than should of been.....symptoms are routine to other viruses and old age...LOL It was/is affecting my back and seems to be the reason of many things, however I am very much educated and learning alot more as a good friend is on his death bed even with the IV Drip x 6 months........it is very minor if you treat it that way, if you just say...oh well...it may come back and kick you in the ass!!


Yea like herpes dude LOL, Geez you got it bad, the **** up part is you been probally asking about it and been missed diagnosed, look give me a call, half my family has it unfortuantely, it usually comes from the deer tick which is the size of the eye of george washington on the quarter, alot smaller than your standard dog tick as they call it. I have a friend that gets spinal taps and another close friend that gets IV. They drive to NJ from NY to see a doctor that specialists and grand puba of lyme disease. Usually in warm or moist areas there found on human bodies, which most people dont go checking or playing with on a normal basis if you know what I mean.

If you want there numbers I can get them for ya, there be happy to help ya bro.

People just don't know how it feels to be mid 30's and have days u operate like a senior citizen, hence one of the reasons I sold my suit along time ago and have been up and down, up and down about buying another one. Sound like a pussy but rather sound like one then become a permant one LOL. Although still occasionally get in one just for the kicks although my swagger in one has lost its touch a little bit.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Harry Keely said:


> Yea like herpes dude LOL, Geez you got it bad, the **** up part is you been probally asking about it and been missed diagnosed, look give me a call, half my family has it unfortuantely, it usually comes from the deer tick which is the size of the eye of george washington on the quarter, alot smaller than your standard dog tick as they call it. I have a friend that gets spinal taps and another close friend that gets IV. They drive to NJ from NY to see a doctor that specialists and grand puba of lyme disease. Usually in warm or moist areas there found on human bodies, which most people dont go checking or playing with on a normal basis if you know what I mean.
> 
> If you want there numbers I can get them for ya, there be happy to help ya bro.
> 
> People just don't know how it feels to be mid 30's and have days u operate like a senior citizen, hence one of the reasons I sold my suit along time ago and have been up and down, up and down about buying another one. Sound like a pussy but rather sound like one then become a permant one LOL. Although still occasionally get in one just for the kicks although my swagger in one has lost its touch a little bit.


 
Three different doctors, three different locations and three different labs, all the same results....

That grand puba, yeah he is originally from NC here, and lost his license due to the non-fda treatment, however still known as the best. 

No worries, I am gonna kick its ass anyway...


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Jody Butler said:


> Three different doctors, three different locations and three different labs, all the same results....
> 
> That grand puba, yeah he is originally from NC here, and lost his license due to the non-fda treatment, however still known as the best.
> 
> No worries, I am gonna kick its ass anyway...


Ahhhhhhhhhh you know how paperwork;-) gos in the dog world anyways LOL. Well best of luck to ya, I will be in touch fellow disease carrier :lol:. Keep a smile and ya head up and that attitude and you be fine, thats how I get by. If I can help ya in anyway regarding this crap let me know, you know how to track me down.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Jody Butler said:


> No worries, I am gonna kick its ass anyway...


I wouldn't expect anything less.


----------



## Erica Boling (Jun 17, 2008)

Ughh... None of this sounds very good.  Luckily Bacci is feeling good right now. He's on the meds and has shown no symptoms. I'm guessing we caught it kind of early. I think I'm going to get tested too. I feel fine, but when I was doing search and rescue last year, I pulled some ticks off myself. I guess I could also be carrying the disease and not know that I have it. Given that the key seems to be early diagnosis, guess it wouldn't hurt to go ahead and get tested.


----------



## Jennifer Michelson (Sep 20, 2006)

Sorry about Bacci, Erica. I would get yourself tested. I try to do it every couple of years because of the exposure being in the woods all the time.

Griffin tested positive for lymes a few years ago. He had been stiff and I asked him to be tested, turns out he had an infection from his neuter, but then he also tested pos for lymes. The first vet (who did his neuter and called the abdominal infection a hernia) did the snap test and said because he had been on antibiotics for hte abdominal infection that he was fine. Got a new vet (2 other vets had mentioned retained spermatacord as a reason for hte abdominal infection) and had them do a titer for the lymes. They recommended another 2 weeks of antibiotics for it plus checked his kidney function. He did fine and when we tested him a year later, his numbers were below what is considered lymes.

Good luck and i hope he remains feeling fine!


----------



## Erica Boling (Jun 17, 2008)

Thanks, Jennifer! So far, so good. We are on our second month of doxy and he's acting normal. He's going to be tested again in a few weeks, but based on what I'm reading here, I won't expect his levels to be much (if any) lower. I think we'll need a little more time to see see any drastic improvement in his C6 test.




Jennifer Michelson said:


> Sorry about Bacci, Erica. I would get yourself tested. I try to do it every couple of years because of the exposure being in the woods all the time.
> 
> Griffin tested positive for lymes a few years ago. He had been stiff and I asked him to be tested, turns out he had an infection from his neuter, but then he also tested pos for lymes. The first vet (who did his neuter and called the abdominal infection a hernia) did the snap test and said because he had been on antibiotics for hte abdominal infection that he was fine. Got a new vet (2 other vets had mentioned retained spermatacord as a reason for hte abdominal infection) and had them do a titer for the lymes. They recommended another 2 weeks of antibiotics for it plus checked his kidney function. He did fine and when we tested him a year later, his numbers were below what is considered lymes.
> 
> Good luck and i hope he remains feeling fine!


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

Erica,

Have you researched Ledum Palustre 1m. I decided to put Fin on along with the Doxy after his Lyme relapse.


----------



## Marta Wajngarten (Jul 30, 2006)

Since it's related I thought I would add this here.

The Public Health Agency of Canada has a program in place to monitor the spread of ticks and Lyme disease in Canada. If you ever find a tick on yourself or any of your animals while in Canada, you can ship the tick in for free testing to see if it is a carrier of the Lyme disease causing bacteria. They ask for a couple details such as where you think the tick was picked up and keep track of all the data. They will mail you results of the test. Any one can send in a tick for testing, not just vets or dr's, just follow instructions:

http://www.phac-aspc.gc.ca/id-mi/tickinfo-eng.php

The page includes some yummy pics to help you identify the ticks.


----------



## Erica Boling (Jun 17, 2008)

Doug Zaga said:


> Erica,
> 
> Have you researched Ledum Palustre 1m. I decided to put Fin on along with the Doxy after his Lyme relapse.


Not familiar with this, Doug. Will check it out. Thanks! Marta, let us know what the results are on the tick that you found. Do you know how long it will take to get the results?


----------



## Jonathan Hoffnagle (Dec 31, 2009)

My guy got lyme and anaplasma last year, both tick bourne. Treated for 6 weeks and both were back in acceptable levels. About 2 months ago I saw some lameness and did hip xrays and blood work. $800 bucks later found out it was the anaplasma again. 8 weeks of doxy and all is well..more testing in 6 months. Although it may hurt your wallet I'm sure your dog will be fine, mine is still a crazy whack job!


----------



## Sharon Adams (Nov 6, 2007)

I did not go thru all the psots, but I highlky reccoment you join the Tick L list
http://apple.ease.lsoft.com/scripts/wa-PLUTO.exe?A0=TICK-L


----------



## Erica Boling (Jun 17, 2008)

Just got the results back from a follow-up test. He's been on doxy for about 9 weeks. He went from 171 to 77. Yeah! It was a bigger drop than I had expected. I figured I'd have to wait at least 3+ months to see a significant change. I was preparing myself to see very little if any change in two months.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Erica Boling said:


> Just got the results back from a follow-up test. He's been on doxy for about 9 weeks. He went from 171 to 77. Yeah! It was a bigger drop than I had expected. I figured I'd have to wait at least 3+ months to see a significant change. I was preparing myself to see very little if any change in two months.


Thats good titer count drop, Don't under estimate Doxy, it will knock you and a dog on its ass but do its job as well, glad to hear that there is improvement, just remeber that Lyme is alot like Cancer when it comes to being Dormit and then all of a sudden popping up on ya, so just remeber that when issues arise to count that in as a possibility down the road, I know of this first hand unfortunately for myself.


----------

